# Tax Office - Opening Hours



## pudds (6 Jan 2012)

Had reason to call into my local office in Waterford at 2.10pm only to be told were CLOSED.  I said your joking, is it just for today, no all week, only open between 9-1. 

I said I thought it would be black, it was this morning, out the door they were he replied.

I said if I ring up I will probably waiting ages...... yup he says.

Staff member passing by said 'were open tomorrow morning' 

I wonder how many people know about that!!


___________________________________________
Last person to leave the country turn out the lights please.


----------



## mandelbrot (6 Jan 2012)

And have you wondered why this is the case?


----------



## pudds (6 Jan 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> And have you wondered why this is the case?



indeed but after the recent budget  and then the finance bill one would have thought they could foresee an increase in demand for their services at this time of year.


Now they will probably have to pay overtime rates for tomorrow.


----------



## Leaky1 (6 Jan 2012)

pudds said:


> Had reason to call into my local office in Waterford at 2.10pm only to be told were CLOSED.  I said your joking, is it just for today, no all week, only open between 9-1.
> 
> I said I thought it would be black, it was this morning, out the door they were he replied.
> 
> ...



well, it says it on their website: opening hours for Waterford office are 9am to 1pm. So, fairly transparent then.
http://www.revenue.ie/en/contact/east-south-east-region.html#waterford


----------

